# EV Performance Tracking App Software



## BrownBageV (Nov 10, 2011)

I had this in the general thread, but maybe it belongs here. Does anyone have a recommendation on a phone app for recording and tracking the daily performance. I'd like to track A-h, start/final voltage, miles, tire psi, temperature, etc.
-David

The best I have found so far:
http://darrensoft.ca/roadtrip/index.html


----------

